# hurricane sandy is on her way



## agent A (Oct 28, 2012)

ok so i am gonna be slammed by a hurricane

no school for at least the next 2 days, i probably will lose power, so dont be worried if i am not on here next week

i am not shippin anything next week because the PO will probably be a disaster, and to the peeps i am doing trades with, if the power goes out and my end of the bargian i was planning to send dies, i will slowly work to pay off your end of the bargian, probably with $$

also everyone in the storms path, i hope u r ok

will keep u updated on the weather


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 28, 2012)

We're getting hit too. At least there's no school!


----------



## Mime454 (Oct 28, 2012)

This is why the Midwest is best!


----------



## aNisip (Oct 28, 2012)

I already went through it .....out of all the hurricanes i've been through, this has been one of THE windy-est storms ever.. be safe u guys...


----------



## agent A (Oct 28, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> I already went through it .....out of all the hurricanes i've been through, this has been one of THE windy-est storms ever.. be safe u guys...


great &lt;_&lt; 

*braces self for wind*


----------



## hierodula (Oct 28, 2012)

Good luck Bro! At least we only have earthquakes over here....


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 28, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> I already went through it .....out of all the hurricanes i've been through, this has been one of THE windy-est storms ever.. be safe u guys...


It's gonna hit over 80 mph when it comes to New york &lt;_&lt; 



Mime454 said:


> This is why the Midwest is best!


Not in my opinion. Hurricanes happen, but you guys get more tornadoes! Plus we got the beach


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 28, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> It's gonna hit over 80 mph when it comes to New york &lt;_&lt;
> 
> Not in my opinion. Hurricanes happen, but you guys get more tornadoes! Plus we got the beach


Be safe guys!

I live in the Midwest, and I'm surrounded by beaches here in south eastern Michigan :tt2: 

At least Andrew gets his favorite trusty palm tree to hang on tightly too till the winds die down in south Florida, or just park his boat in the backyard and see what happens ready to set sail. :boat: :clown:


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Oct 28, 2012)

be safe!

rescue as many mantids as you can find and shelter them in your homes!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 28, 2012)

Crazy4mantis said:


> be safe!
> 
> rescue as many mantids as you can find and shelter them in your homes!


Hard to look for mantids right now considering rain and 30 mph winds, just sayin' :lol:


----------



## gripen (Oct 28, 2012)

No school for me either tomorrow. I love a good storm...


----------



## ismart (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm really starting to get stressed out. I live only a couple of blocks from the long island sound. They are saying some very bad flooding is going to go down. My basement gets badly flooded if we get more than 5 inches of rain. If sea water rises i'm totally screwed!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 28, 2012)

No sump pump Paul?


----------



## agent A (Oct 28, 2012)

ismart said:


> I'm really starting to get stressed out. I live only a couple of blocks from the long island sound. They are saying some very bad flooding is going to go down. My basement gets badly flooded if we get more than 5 inches of rain. If sea water rises i'm totally screwed!


and if the wallies im gonna send u next week die i'm totally screwed (though if the orchids die from a power outage too it kinda cancels out but its still a loss of inventory and babies)


----------



## ismart (Oct 28, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> No sump pump Paul?


I do, but it does not help much when water is seeping from the walls. Because we are so close to the water. The sewage system here stinks. I don't even know if i'm supposed to show up for work tomorrow? I don't want to head over there just to find they have closed the building due to the storm?


----------



## ismart (Oct 28, 2012)

agent A said:


> and if the wallies im gonna send u next week die i'm totally screwed (though if the orchids die from a power outage too it kinda cancels out but its still a loss of inventory and babies)


Lets just pray the power does not go out, or it gets to cold tonight. I think i would pretty much lose it if i lost all my mantids?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 28, 2012)

ismart said:


> I do, but it does not help much when water is seeping from the walls. Because we are so close to the water. The sewage system here stinks. I don't even know if i'm supposed to show up for work tomorrow? I don't want to head over there just to find they have closed the building due to the storm?


Yeah and if the power goes out the pumps are no good anyways, I wish you the best bud, plan ahead and get what you can out of the basement now?


----------



## agent A (Oct 28, 2012)

ismart said:


> Lets just pray the power does not go out, or it gets to cold tonight. I think i would pretty much lose it if i lost all my mantids?


yeah, me too

i might have to jump out a window if i lost all my babies, like the wallies, orchids, idolo, cali ooths, patellifera/bipapilla babies, creos, majs, tenodera and anything else i cant think of as i type it


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 28, 2012)

ismart said:


> Lets just pray the power does not go out, or it gets to cold tonight. I think i would pretty much lose it if i lost all my mantids?


Use heat packs on your most valuable ones?!?


----------



## lancaster1313 (Oct 28, 2012)

I hope that everyone will be OK.

I suffered some damage already. I don't believe that it was that bad here, but it seemed to hang around for a while and it is huge!

If you don't have generators get one if you are able to. Generators saved our butts after hurricane Wilma in 2005 when my daughter was newborn and the power was out for what seemed like forever.


----------



## ismart (Oct 28, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Yeah and if the power goes out the pumps are no good anyways, I wish you the best bud, plan ahead and get what you can out of the basement now?


Thanks! I have already taken out all that i could. I even cut the power down there just in case the water rises to the outlets down there. And here i thought things could not get any worse. My girl works for the city so she will be going in tonight. Now that's stressing me out even more. :no:


----------



## ismart (Oct 28, 2012)

likebugs said:


> I hope that everyone will be OK.
> 
> I suffered some damage already. I don't believe that it was that bad here, but it seemed to hang around for a while and it is huge!


This storm is freaking huge! :blink:


----------



## agent A (Oct 28, 2012)

ismart said:


> My girl works for the city so she will be going in tonight. Now that's stressing me out even more. :no:


u have a daughter?


----------



## ismart (Oct 28, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Use heat packs on your most valuable ones?!?


Yeah, the heat packs are on stand by.


----------



## Rick (Oct 28, 2012)

Non event for us for once. Couple inches of rain and some 7 mph winds. I just don't see it being that bad really based on my previous experience with hurricanes. But the weather people seem to think otherwise. It's not really even a hurricane as much as it is a nor'easter. Hopefully I am right.


----------



## ismart (Oct 28, 2012)

Rick said:


> Non event for us for once. Couple inches of rain and some 7 mph winds. I just don't see it being that bad really based on my previous experience with hurricanes. But the weather people seem to think otherwise. It's not really even a hurricane as much as it is a nor'easter. Hopefully I am right.


I do hope your right Rick. Normally i would not be such a worry wort, but they are giving this storm so much hype.


----------



## Rick (Oct 28, 2012)

ismart said:


> I do hope your right Rick. Normally i would not be such a worry wort, but they are giving this storm so much hype.


They really are.


----------



## aNisip (Oct 28, 2012)

likebugs said:


> I hope that everyone will be OK.
> 
> I suffered some damage already. I don't believe that it was that bad here, but it seemed to hang around for a while and it is huge!
> 
> If you don't have generators get one if you are able to. Generators saved our butts after hurricane Wilma in 2005 when my daughter was newborn and the power was out for what seemed like forever.


Us floridians know how to deal with these hurricanes  generators are the way to go! But!!! Do not! Keep them running indoors bc the Carbon Monoxide released can and will be dangerous...store it outside in a shed or something....have a bunch of bottled water and food...and flashlights (w/ working batteries)! I kno some of these things seem obvious but you would be amazed at what ppl don't kno what to do...


----------



## ismart (Oct 28, 2012)

I was looking into getting a generator. I put it on hold, because i'm having a ton of work done on the house. Now i'm thinking maybe i should not have put that off?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 28, 2012)

The gusts right now are so loud you can hear it loud and clear even though all the windows and doors are shut! I stepped outside before and it is WINDY! Leaves are flying off the trees by the hundreds!


----------



## patrickfraser (Oct 28, 2012)

Good luck to all of those in the path of Sandy.


----------



## ismart (Oct 28, 2012)

Honestly over here it's really not that bad yet. It's windy, but i'm more worried when the rain comes. Flooding for me is inevitable.


----------



## aNisip (Oct 28, 2012)

Seriously u guys should look into getting a generator and a few power cords if u want ur mantids with specific requirements, to survive....news forecasters are predicting 10million without power....i hope you guys kno what you are up for...its not a little storm, its a hurricane, named Sandy, and she's pissed...


----------



## ismart (Oct 28, 2012)

Getting a generator right now is close to impossible. Even if the power goes out? I have plenty of heat packs to keep all my babies nice and toasty for a long, long time.


----------



## aNisip (Oct 28, 2012)

Mmk, sounds good i smart (is paul ur name?) ...now all you need is a pump and you're all set  ... yeah your basement will get flooded bud, sorry...best move all things that can get damaged outta there...  

All the best,

Andrew


----------



## patrickfraser (Oct 28, 2012)

Awww, no worries. I hear Sandy is full of wind. Oh wait........ :surrender:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 28, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> Seriously u guys should look into getting a generator and a few power cords if u want ur mantids with specific requirements, to survive....news forecasters are predicting 10million without power....i hope you guys kno what you are up for...its not a little storm, its a hurricane, named Sandy, and she's pissed...


I guess spongebob and patrick shouldn't have made fun of Texas!

I'm starting to get worried about my animals. i'm hoping that we will be safe from a power outage!


----------



## Rick (Oct 29, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> Us floridians know how to deal with these hurricanes  generators are the way to go! But!!! Do not! Keep them running indoors bc the Carbon Monoxide released can and will be dangerous...store it outside in a shed or something....have a bunch of bottled water and food...and flashlights (w/ working batteries)! I kno some of these things seem obvious but you would be amazed at what ppl don't kno what to do...


I keep months worth of food and water around at all times, not just for hurricanes but just because. Most people prepare weakly and only in the days before a storm. For some reason people think a case of water is sufficient. I've always been into preparation for any number of reasons.


----------



## agent A (Oct 29, 2012)

hey everyone, i think i might turn my heat up real high now so if we lose power, the house wont drop below 50 degrees as fast since the heat is at 60 now. if i make it 75 or so, my insects might survive...


----------



## ismart (Oct 29, 2012)

Well so far i'm not impressed. Not that i'm asking for it to be any worse, but i think they have hyped this storm up a bit much. It went from gusts of 90 miles an hour to 65, or 70. They closed all the schools, and all public transportion. I suppose it's better to be safe than sorry. The worst of it is supposed to go down this afternoon. I guess in this case owning a car just sux, because i'm the only tard that made it in to work. Maybe my job will give me a Hurricane Sandy mug for showing up to work? :lol:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 29, 2012)

It's really bad right now. The winds are around 80mph right now and it is heavily raining. I hope the power doesn't go out!


----------



## agent A (Oct 29, 2012)

ismart said:


> Well so far i'm not impressed. Not that i'm asking for it to be any worse, but i think they have hyped this storm up a bit much. It went from gusts of 90 miles an hour to 65, or 70. They closed all the schools, and all public transportion. I suppose it's better to be safe than sorry. The worst of it is supposed to go down this afternoon. I guess in this case owning a car just sux, because i'm the only tard that made it in to work. Maybe my job will give me a Hurricane Sandy mug for showing up to work? :lol:


lol my mom is at work now

and at this point i hope she gets stuck at work :devil:


----------



## ismart (Oct 29, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> It's really bad right now. The winds are around 80mph right now and it is heavily raining. I hope the power doesn't go out!


I know the island is getting the worst of it. Be safe.


----------



## gripen (Oct 29, 2012)

Just got my power back on. It was off for about 20 minutes.


----------



## Rick (Oct 29, 2012)

This kinda clears things up for me. I can now understand the hype about this one.

https://www.scientif..._id=SA_Facebook


----------



## hopefoot (Oct 29, 2012)

Wind picking up here in NJ and the lights flickered. When do I have to start freaking out about losing power and heat? In other words, how low can it go before my Lucy goes?

Never mind. A friend in the neighborhood has 3 generators and has offered to keep Lucy for me if need be. Phew.


----------



## agent A (Oct 29, 2012)

hopefoot said:


> Wind picking up here in NJ and the lights flickered. When do I have to start freaking out about losing power and heat? In other words, how low can it go before my Lucy goes?
> 
> Never mind. A friend in the neighborhood has 3 generators and has offered to keep Lucy for me if need be. Phew.


lucky

i asked a friend just up the street with a generator if i could put my most valuable babies in his house until i get power back if i lose it and he didnt reply yet


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 29, 2012)

agent A said:


> lucky
> 
> i asked a friend just up the street with a generator if i could put my most valuable babies in his house until i get power back if i lose it and he didnt reply yet


It's horrible here. The winds are insane and the rain is so bad you can barely see out your window. And this is just the start of it!


----------



## gripen (Oct 29, 2012)

I have got to say I have not been very impressed by sandy so far. Yeah there is some wind and she spits on your face every once and a while but all together she just seems all bark and no bite.


----------



## MantidLord (Oct 29, 2012)

So far in upstate NY, just some rain and wind (not light wind but not heavy). School is expected to go on (they never close school here!!!) and we're waiting to see. Please stay safe guys.


----------



## Rick (Oct 29, 2012)

I imagine this is a case of Northeners being exposed to something they're not used to. Kinda like when it snows down south 1/4" and every body freaks out which is something someone that lives up north wouldn't even think twice about. A cat 1 hurricane doesn't generally worry us to much around here.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 29, 2012)

Glad to hear you guys seem to be doing fairly well so far, lets hope it stays that way.

And yeah Rick, we can get a foot of snow at the drop of hat up here, 6-8 inches is nothing and most still go to work(or end up in a ditch), but the schools close.


----------



## aNisip (Oct 29, 2012)

Cat 1's are nothng!  ...bring on the 3's and +....Rick that is so true what you said, people aren't used to it and freak out a little...dang, i want snow so bad! I usually travel up to western mass, for winter, so i know what blizzards and such are like, i wish we had em here in FL! (I mean, today at school, the outside temps were like 60 degrees...and ppl (classmates) were freaking out cuz it was 'soooo' cold....i mean they were all wearing jackets and parkas, and i was the only one rockin' a tshirt and shorts...cold weather= &lt;3


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Oct 29, 2012)

everyone says they are not impressed, the worst hasn't come yet for my area. People may be speaking too soon in my opinion


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 29, 2012)

Can't wait to come down to the Keys this Feb. I'll bring you a snowman Andrew. :cool2:


----------



## ismart (Oct 29, 2012)

My neighbors siding has just peeled off and is flying around my yard. My patio swing is now imbedded in the garage. This sux!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 29, 2012)

Hope Paul and his Orchid zoo are OK?


----------



## Mime454 (Oct 29, 2012)

This thread is better than CNN. LOL Yes, I am watching both.


----------



## aNisip (Oct 29, 2012)

Warnd u guys...batten down the hatches! Sandy = mad ... .and Nick Sweet! Thanks  i live in west palm, abt 6 hrs from the keys...(if u haven't yet, go to the red fish blue fish, their fish and chips is amazing!)

If it gets really bad, go into the room with least amount of glass and protect with matress-i doubt it will get this bad but better safe than sorry...


----------



## agent A (Oct 29, 2012)

well i had a furnace fire today!

the furnace was putting out cold air so my mom hit a button on it and reset it and thick brown smoke burst from one if the tubes  

we had to call a furnace guy to fix some broken parts of it...


----------



## sinensispsyched (Oct 29, 2012)

The very outskirts of Sandy are hitting me now. Nothing but hard rain and ferocious wind. I really hope they close our schools!!


----------



## Rick (Oct 29, 2012)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> everyone says they are not impressed, the worst hasn't come yet for my area. People may be speaking too soon in my opinion


Probably right. Hope everyone is safe,

Wind Map:

http://hint.fm/wind/


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 29, 2012)

The storm is 900 miles wide, Katrina was 450, they say it should be called a cat3, its like "the perfect storm" many factors in this one make it even worse than Katrina, the NYSE is under 3+ ft of water. The whole US will suffer economically from this one... Hope you people on the north east coast stay safe, I'm just getting the rain and 45-55mph wind here in south east Michigan so far.

Wish you guys well over there!!!


----------



## hopefoot (Oct 29, 2012)

900,000 in NJ without power is just "something we're not used to"? That's such a condescending thing to say. We've got transformers popping left and right, another one just went now, heard the boom, things are being torn off houses, huge trees down, people being killed, NYC is getting flooded. And damn, idiot up the street who said Lucy could stay there was wrong, they don't have generators for the house. Grumble, grumble. And it's getting cold in here. Ack! Battery power's about to go on the PC. Bye all!


----------



## Rick (Oct 30, 2012)

hopefoot said:


> 900,000 in NJ without power is just "something we're not used to"? That's such a condescending thing to say. We've got transformers popping left and right, another one just went now, heard the boom, things are being torn off houses, huge trees down, people being killed, NYC is getting flooded. And damn, idiot up the street who said Lucy could stay there was wrong, they don't have generators for the house. Grumble, grumble. And it's getting cold in here. Ack! Battery power's about to go on the PC. Bye all!


And when I posted it that wasn't the case. Many people including myself weren't buying the hype. But it appears that may have been misguided thinking. I can admit when I am wrong. Seems so in this case. But again, many of those cities are just not designed to hold up to stuff like this which will get people killed. Hope all of you are ok.


----------



## Sticky (Oct 30, 2012)

Would everyone who were hit by Sandy please check in here if you can and let us know how you are?

I hope all are safe and well!


----------



## agent A (Oct 30, 2012)

i'm good

only 2 power surges not lost... yet


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Oct 30, 2012)

lost power, on my phone lol


----------



## ismart (Oct 30, 2012)

Well, i survived the storm. It turns out it was worse than i would have thought. So many toppled trees, flooding, and power outages. Yet i still made it to work. Can't wait to get my mug in the mail thanking me for showing up to work these last few days. :lol:


----------



## patrickfraser (Oct 30, 2012)

Is it over?


----------



## gripen (Oct 30, 2012)

We have two trees down on are street and the power has been out since around 2 in the morning. I am over at a friends house because it looks like the power will be out for a while. Overall though not that bad in MA. We have had snow storms twice as bad.

Sorry to hear about you guys in NJ. Looks like you guys got hit real hard with this one. Good luck with the clean up


----------



## gripen (Oct 30, 2012)

So far I think everyone is alright


----------



## Rick (Oct 30, 2012)

Heard NYC was hit hard. I couldn't imagine living in a place like that with any sort of unrest or natural disaster.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Oct 30, 2012)

Everyone dealing with the storm up there still should be careful after it passes. Many people who are out cleaning up, assessing damage, trying to get to work, or just screwing around, run the risk of injury or death. One could get crushed by unstable debris, electrocuted, or sick from contaminated water.

After hurricane Hugo passed in South Carolina, I accidentally stepped on 3 nails that went through my shoes and got banged up a bit. I was a kid and should not have been out there without close supervision.

Everyone please be careful, even afterwards, as that is when alot of storm related injuries/deaths happen.

If you live near the coast, try not to drive through salt water, it will ruin your car.


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 30, 2012)

All the best to everyone who has been affected by the storm. Take pictures of all damages in and around the house before fixing it, your insurance will ask for proof. If you don't think the house is safe enough to live move out and find a temporary place. Been through Rita (Cat 5) and Ike (Cat 3) myself.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Oct 30, 2012)

Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## twolfe (Oct 30, 2012)

Hope all my mantis friends are doing OK!

It's hard to watch the news and see the devastation in some areas. These extreme weather events/storms we've been having in the US in recent years seem to be happening too frequently. In June we had some torrential rains and flash flooding in northeastern Minnesota that caused over $100 million in damages to the infrasture (roads, bridges, utilities, parks). I think they are still recovering from that event. So, I can only imagine how long it will take for such widespread damage.

Likebugs and Yen already gave you some good advice. So, I'll just say...take care everyone.


----------



## gripen (Oct 30, 2012)

Little update. Power is still out for me and it looks like it will be out for a while. May have to move my bugs soon if it starts getting any colder.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 30, 2012)

Yes, listen to what Likebugs and Yen said as that can and will make a difference in what happens afterwords, a error now can cost you a great deal later.


----------



## ismart (Oct 30, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Yes, listen to what Likebugs and Yen said as that can and will make a difference in what happens afterwords, a error now can cost you a great deal later.





angelofdeathzz said:


> Yes, listen to what Likebugs and Yen said as that can and will make a difference in what happens afterwords, a error now can cost you a great deal later.


You ain't kidding. A guy walking his dog got electrocuted a few blocks away, The dog did not make it, and the guy is in critical condition.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 30, 2012)

Just glad my Ismart is OK! Thats a start, Lol...


----------



## ismart (Oct 30, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Just glad my Ismart is OK! Thats a start, Lol...


Thanks!


----------



## fleurdejoo (Oct 31, 2012)

Hundred year storms every year but there's no climate change.

Has anyone talked to Pre?


----------



## petoly (Oct 31, 2012)

I love living in Cali, that's all I gotta say.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 31, 2012)

hopefoot said:


> 900,000 in NJ without power is just "something we're not used to"? That's such a condescending thing to say. We've got transformers popping left and right, another one just went now, heard the boom, things are being torn off houses, huge trees down, people being killed, NYC is getting flooded. And damn, idiot up the street who said Lucy could stay there was wrong, they don't have generators for the house. Grumble, grumble. And it's getting cold in here. Ack! Battery power's about to go on the PC. Bye all!


I'm back. I've been out of power since monday. It was freezing in my house so we had to leave to go to my grandparents. I lost my pregnant chinese mantis to the cold  Thankfully I managed to save my other mantids. I'm one of the lucky ones. At a neighbors, a tree split in half and we have wires down everywhere. My brothers' school was knocked off of it's foundation and just three blocks down from our house was flooded up to 5'. It was NOT pathetic, and Obama declared Long Island a disaster area. Another neighbor's house was destroyed by a giant tree crashing into the house! You want to see what LI is going through, look up news12.com


----------



## gripen (Oct 31, 2012)

My power is still out. Thank god it is so warm or I would have lost all of my mantids by now.


----------



## alan2296 (Oct 31, 2012)

everything in my basement was ruined, the walls, and basically every object downstairs. All of the walls need to be knocked down. All the internet cables, computers, tv's got ruined. we have no decorations whatsoever for the holidays, all of my grandmothers furniture was ruined. There was 5 feet of water flooding in my basement and we found a fish swimming in it. NO JOKE. Plus we have no power. I had enough stuff taken out of my basement that was ruined covered up about half of my driveway, and we only got less than halfway done. it stinks!! plus i have no flies to feed my newly molted ghost mantis, I'm worried because she isn't eating any of the food i have given her, i have tried any bug i could find. She hasn't eaten anything, what do u guys recommend?? On the other hand, I'm glad that you are all safe and alive, also sorry to hear about ur mantis bran339


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 1, 2012)

In this particular topic I kind of think losing a mantis is the least of peoples problems, some houses still standing will end up having to be torn down due to water damage, cars may need $1,000's in repairs, $1,000,000's in food will need to be tossed, hospitals can't stay open, it's hard to wrap my head around how bad it is for so many right now?

I just hope for a speedy recovery and all those/you people can keep it together for the next few weeks...


----------



## alan2296 (Nov 1, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> In this particular topic I kind of think losing a mantis is the least of peoples problems, some houses still standing will end up having to be torn down due to water damage, cars may need $1,000's in repairs, $1,000,000's in food will need to be tossed, hospitals can't stay open, it's hard to wrap my head around how bad it is for so many right now?
> 
> I just hope for a speedy recovery and all those/you people can keep it together for the next few weeks...


well i agree 100% with what you said, and i only posted that because i wanted your guys' opinion on what to do about the mantis


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 1, 2012)

alan2296 said:


> well i agree 100% with what you said, and i only posted that because i wanted your guys' opinion on what to do about the mantis


Crickets are about $1 a dozen at most pet stores, thats what I'd try, small size may be best for ghosts.


----------



## Rick (Nov 1, 2012)

petoly said:


> I love living in Cali, that's all I gotta say.


Except for those quakes. The 'big one' is just a matter of time.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 4, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> In this particular topic I kind of think losing a mantis is the least of peoples problems, some houses still standing will end up having to be torn down due to water damage, cars may need $1,000's in repairs, $1,000,000's in food will need to be tossed, hospitals can't stay open, it's hard to wrap my head around how bad it is for so many right now?
> 
> I just hope for a speedy recovery and all those/you people can keep it together for the next few weeks...


We lost all the food in our house. We tossed at least $1000 worth of food and the gas shortage is so extreme there's been gun and knife fights over gas. We tried to get to a station today and they ran out of gas which they recieved this morning, which was around 10,000 gallons. I'm not going to school until thursday because we have no power and neither do they.


----------

